

Ryanair Plans $15 Flights to Europe - legierski
http://www.wired.com/autopia/2008/11/it-seems-kind-o/

======
arethuza
Worth noting that Ryanair has a habit of announcing things like this just to
get publicity. Previous examples:

In flight gambling:
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4400676.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4400676.stm)

Coin operated toilets:
[http://edition.cnn.com/2009/BUSINESS/02/27/ryanair.toilet.ch...](http://edition.cnn.com/2009/BUSINESS/02/27/ryanair.toilet.charges/index.html?iref=mpstoryview)

Standing room only flights:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-2229734/Michael-
OL...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/article-2229734/Michael-OLeary-calls-
standing-room-space-Ryanair-flights.html)

